# Morning swim (When nature tries to humiliate You)



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Self esteem ???
Hearing this, when standing naked on the pier before morning swim.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

OMG, THAT IS VERY FUNNY :- )

wll


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

wll said:


> OMG, THAT IS VERY FUNNY :- )
> 
> wll


That was first time, when I have heard seagulls laugh 😜


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

What did they do when you got out ,,,, after shrinkage


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

cromag said:


> What did they do when you got out ,,,, after shrinkage


😂
After being over four week +30°C and over, water was too warm and no shrinkage problem.
Seagulls left when I got up from the lake 😄


----------

